# How To Capture Video With Windows Movie Maker



## topgear (Apr 21, 2008)

Windows Movie Maker is a great piece of software that comes bundled
with Windows xp. To capture videos with windows movie maker follow
these steps :

1. Go to Start > All Programs & click on Windows Movie Maker
to open movie maker.

2. Press Ctrl+R or or select File > Capture Video & click on it.

3. This will open a windows . Under Available Devices choose your
desired video capture device & under Audio Devices choose your desired
audio capture device. Under Audio capture source choose desired audio
capture source such as mic in, line in etc.

4. You can configure more advanced options of your camera or
TV tuner card by clicking on configure button.

5. When you are done click next.

6. On box number 1 enter a name for your captured video file &
box number 2 chhose where do you want to save your captured video file
by clicking on browse button if you don’t like the default location.
Click Next.

7. In this window you can configure settings about captured videos quality
if you don’t like the default setting
” Best quality on playback on my computer ” . You can choose from DV-AVI
( but I think you’ll need a DV camera to enable this feature ) or
Other Settings. Under Other Settings you’ll find many more options to
capture your video. Under Settings details & Video File Size you can
find important infos such as video format, resolution, file size etc.

8. Turn on your camera recor mode if it it not already turnded on. Click
next.

9. In this window you can see a preview of the video you’re going
to capture. Click on Start Capture to strat the Video capture.
If you want to edit the captured video check the box
“Create clips when the wizard finishes “
If you want to capture the video for limited period of time check
the box of capture time limit & put in your desired duration.

10. If you want to pause while capturing click on Stop Capture. Then
click on Start Capture again to capture Video. When you’re done click on Finish.

This will open your captured video as an clip or several clips
( Depends on what you’ve choosen on Step No.9 under
“”Create clips when the wizard finishes “” )

You can edit the clip or clips as you wish or you can just
exit movie maker without any changes.

Play the video file from the location where you’ve saved
it on Step No.6 Option No.2.

Enjoy  

Note : I’ve used winxp sp2, a usb web cam for this tutorial

Source  - *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/category/tips-tricks/capture-video-with-windows-movie-maker/


----------



## DanielSmith (Jun 1, 2008)

i have used kind of screen capture software called ACA Capture Pro, i think it can handle it .
it is pretty good for the person who has to capture abundont images or videos from pages. here is an article about it:


Capture Video Screen


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ for that soft you have to pay but windows movie maker ships with xp for free


----------

